# Ogbonna: il Milan non sarebbe più interessato al giocatore



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

20 gennaio 
Cairo,intervistato da Tuttosport,dichiara:"I clubs interessati ad Angelo sono 10.Il Milan ha una corsia preferenziale,ma costa tanto".
Torino, Cairo fissa il prezzo di Ogbonna: "Costa 20 milioni"

14.09.2012 19.45 

"Quando si fanno i prezzi in un mercato non perfetto ci sono valori di riferimento. E se per Ranocchia vengono chiesti 20 milioni, allora dico che per me Ogbonna vale la stessa cifra. Non lo paragono a Thiago Silva, ma ha un valore importante". Parole e musica del presidente del Torino Urbano Cairo che - ai microfoni di Quotidiano.net - ha risposto così alla domanda circa il valore del difensore Angelo Ogbonna. "Me lo sono tenuto -prosegue - e vado avanti un anno con lui. Deve consacrarsi".

Dal mercato al campo. Cairo ha parlato della sfida di domenica contro l'Inter: "La nostra porta è inviolata da alcune gare, ma è appena cominciata. L'Inter mi pare una squadra attrezzata e di qualità, ma ci prepariamo per fare bella figura. In partite così importanti anche noi vogliamo essere protagonisti".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo Ogbonna se ne vorrà andare via giustamente, sia che facciano bene sia che retrocedano, è anche inutile chiedere una marea di soldi poi.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2012)

Beh c'ha fondamentalmente ragione, i prezzi non li decide lui, lo hanno deciso gli ultimi folli anni di mercato. A me Ogbonna piace parecchio comunque.


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2012)

a quel prezzo va all'estero...


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Cifra esagerata.
Potrebbe andare solo all'estero,è da vedere se lui vuole andare in una big italiana o no.Se volesse restare in Italia il prezzo non potrà che scendere..


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Elsha e' stato pagato circa 16 mil di euro dallo squattrinato ''milan''...Non e' cosi improponibile


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Settembre 2012)

20? tiello...


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Elsha e' stato pagato circa 16 mil di euro dallo squattrinato ''milan''...Non e' cosi improponibile



Si però i costi di un difensore non possono essere rapporti a quelli di un attaccante...


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> a quel prezzo va all'estero...



a quel prezzo non va da nessuna parte


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Mi metto nei panni di Ogbonna, ti vuole il Milan che ha bisogno di centrali visto che è scopertissimo, è l'occasione della tua vita... io credo che 20 mln li prenderebbe Cairo solo se ci fossero grandi interessamenti dall'estero, quindi Psg o City oppure qualche big in Premiere, se così non fosse io dico che sui 12 mln trattabili si porta tranquillamente a casa (ovviamente pagabili in 2 anni).
Certo bisognerà vedere cosa hanno intenzione di fare con Bojan, per me 15 mln ce li metteranno se va bene (forse qualcosa meno), il difensore italiano promettente ci serve assolutamente perché se si vuole tornare competitivi bisogna ripartire sempre da una base italiana a centrocampo e in difesa come è sempre stato per noi.
Da tenere d'occhio assolutamente.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Ogbonna è sottovalutato secondo me, è un ottimo difensore...


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Settembre 2012)

Io ne costo 60, allora


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

20 è un pò troppo forse


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

se diventa forte a questi prezzi può andare solo all' estero......


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

RASSEGNA STAMPA Ferguson su Ogbonna: Torino, si parla di 20 milioni

21 settembre alle 13:18

Le spie di Ferguson. Il Manchester United plana su Ogbonna. Conferme: si parla già di cifre, in ballo 20 milioni.

(Tuttosport)

Fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Ogbonna la metà di Thiago ? Al massimo la metà della metà, al massimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

a me piace parecchio ma francamente 20 mln sono un po tantini, poi va beh se pensiamo che ranocchia e stato pagato quasi 20 mln allora li vale tutti lui


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Manco i giovani considerati bravi restano in serie A.

E' di un livello talmente basso, che abbiamo deciso di abdicare a vincerlo, la juve praticamente e' campione d'italia per i prossimi 4-5 anni


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogbonna la metà di Thiago ? Al massimo la metà della metà, al massimo.



... forse abbiamo svenduto noi Thiago....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... forse abbiamo svenduto noi Thiago....


Sicuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

20 Mln mi sembrano troppi 15 al massimo dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)

Milan in pole position per Ogbonna.​
Per strapparlo al Torino servono 15 milioni.

notizia completa su:Milan in pole position per Ogbonna. |


----------



## Frikez (7 Dicembre 2012)

Magari Ogbonna al posto di quei cessi che abbiamo ora..diamogli un po' di giovani più una decina di milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Magari Ogbonna al posto di quei cessi che abbiamo ora..diamogli un po' di giovani più una decina di milioni.



Eh ma il problema é dove li tiri fuori 10 milioni... che poi tra l'altro è un difensore. Sento troppo ottimismo per il mercato, ci siamo dimenticati che siamo senza un soldo ?


----------



## bmb (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ricordiamo che Cairo è un prodotto di Berlusconi.


----------



## Ale (7 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci sono i soldi.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2012)

Magari arrivasse, grande difensore.


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2012)

diamogli strasser paloschi mesbah flamini e tanti altri cessi


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2012)

diamogli mesbah e il prestito di acerbi più 7-8 mln


----------



## Djici (7 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> diamogli mesbah e il prestito di acerbi più 7-8 mln



sarebbe stupendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)

costa tanto ma e bravo sarebbe il massimo la coppia benatia(hummels)-ogbonna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ogbonna, Tasci, Papadopoulos sono gli unici difensori bravi che possiamo permetterci.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2012)

Magari. E' un liiiiider difensivo, veloce tecnico e forte fisicamente ed è giovanissimo. Bisogna prenderlo!!!!anche italiano è


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogbonna, Tasci, Papadopoulos sono gli unici difensori bravi che possiamo permetterci.


20 mil di euro dove c e li ha il milan?


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> costa tanto ma e bravo sarebbe il massimo la coppia benatia(hummels)-ogbonna




Danilo mi sembra piu' bravo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Danilo mi sembra piu' bravo.



non e male manco lui anzi, sarebbe veramente tanta roba avere due centrali di quelli che ho elencato ma dubito che ne arrivi anche solo uno


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2012)

L'avevo visto dal vivo qualche anno fa e mi era sembrato calcisticamente "stupido", strapotere fisico ma poca comprensione del gioco e tanti errori tecnici. Invece ha fatto passi da gigante e ora è un ottimo giocatore, bravo Angelo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogbonna, Tasci, *Papadopoulos* sono gli unici difensori bravi che possiamo permetterci.



Ne dubito fortemente 
Forse forse Dedè.


----------



## vota DC (7 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 20 mil di euro dove c e li ha il milan?



Forse Bersani farà il miracolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Dicono che è forte solo per il colore che ha.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 20 mil di euro dove c e li ha il milan?


Ho sbagliato, che possiamo permetterci intendevo acquistabili... ovviamente non dal Milan 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ne dubito fortemente
> Forse forse Dedè.


E Dedè, dimenticavo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Dicembre 2012)

ammesso e non concesso che questa non sia una gargantuesca panzana, se ho 20 mln da spendere per un difensore mancino allora mi fiondo su papadopoulos senza colpo ferire.
altro che quel granata sopravvalutato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Dedè, dimenticavo.



che costa quanto ogbonna, se non di più.


----------



## honestsimula (7 Dicembre 2012)

> Ogbonna: "Costa 20 milioni"



quando l'ha vinta la champions league questo qui? non mi ricordo...


----------



## Brontolo (8 Dicembre 2012)

tutta colpa dell'inflazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ammesso e non concesso che questa non sia una gargantuesca panzana, se ho 20 mln da spendere per un difensore mancino allora mi fiondo su papadopoulos senza colpo ferire.
> altro che quel granata sopravvalutato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Ripetevo soltanto i difensori forti, giovani ed acquistabili dato che gli Hummels e i Subotic non te li vendono e i Silva te li comprano.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2012)

Vuoi un centrale giovane e con capacità? Sai che spendi oltre i 20 mln. Come li spendi per Dedè, Hummels etc etc. Thiago Silva alla fine lo pagammo 15 mln, non certo poco per uno che giocava in Brasile, però aveva talento e per tale te lo vendono. 

20 mln per Ogbonna non sono affatto follia, è un giocatore di 24 anni, con grandissime capacità fisiche e discrete tecniche. Oltretutto un leader vero della difesa. Il potenziale sul quale lavorare c'è tutto, è un ragazzo che se trova l'ambiente giusto può raggiungere livelli molto alti. Poi secondo me lo prendi a meno di 20 mln, sopratutto se il ragazzo decide in maniera ufficiale di voler fare un salto in avanti per la sua carriera. 

Altrimenti se vuoi spender poco ti vai a comprare Acerbi, poi in campo però si vede quanto vale.


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuoi un centrale giovane e con capacità? Sai che spendi oltre i 20 mln. Come li spendi per Dedè, Hummels etc etc. Thiago Silva alla fine lo pagammo 15 mln, non certo poco per uno che giocava in Brasile, però aveva talento e per tale te lo vendono.
> 
> 20 mln per Ogbonna non sono affatto follia, è un giocatore di 24 anni, con grandissime capacità fisiche e discrete tecniche. Oltretutto un leader vero della difesa. Il potenziale sul quale lavorare c'è tutto, è un ragazzo che se trova l'ambiente giusto può raggiungere livelli molto alti. Poi secondo me lo prendi a meno di 20 mln, sopratutto se il ragazzo decide in maniera ufficiale di voler fare un salto in avanti per la sua carriera.
> 
> Altrimenti se vuoi spender poco ti vai a comprare Acerbi, poi in campo però si vede quanto vale.



20mln secondo me è troppo, ma 15 ci possono stare.

Comunque, personalmente, non c'è stata una partita in cui l'ho visto giocare e mi ha impressionato.

Domani poi vediamo se la difesa la guida davvero lui oppure Glick


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuoi un centrale giovane e con capacità? Sai che spendi oltre i 20 mln. Come li spendi per Dedè, Hummels etc etc. Thiago Silva alla fine lo pagammo 15 mln, non certo poco per uno che giocava in Brasile, però aveva talento e per tale te lo vendono.
> 
> 20 mln per Ogbonna non sono affatto follia, è un giocatore di 24 anni, con grandissime capacità fisiche e discrete tecniche. Oltretutto un leader vero della difesa. Il potenziale sul quale lavorare c'è tutto, è un ragazzo che se trova l'ambiente giusto può raggiungere livelli molto alti. Poi secondo me lo prendi a meno di 20 mln, sopratutto se il ragazzo decide in maniera ufficiale di voler fare un salto in avanti per la sua carriera.
> 
> Altrimenti se vuoi spender poco ti vai a comprare Acerbi, poi in campo però si vede quanto vale.


Per Dedè, Ogbonna, Papadopoulos e Tasci è giusto tenersi sotto i 20 milioni, massimo 15.


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2012)

Al Re piacciono solo gli attaccanti e se non ne spende 35 per balotelli, figuriamoci se ne tira fuori 20 per un difensore.

Siamo finiti, non contiamo piu' niente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripetevo soltanto i difensori forti, giovani ed acquistabili dato che gli Hummels e i Subotic non te li vendono e i Silva te li comprano.



il punto è che per noi non sono acquistabili.
20 mln non li spenderanno mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il punto è che per noi non sono acquistabili.
> 20 mln non li spenderanno mai.


Questo si però se per miracol mostrare iniziassimo a spendere, loro sarebbe i difensori da acquistare.


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2012)

20 cash no, per me sarebbe da acquistare all'istante nel caso con 15 mln + una contropartita decidessero di accettare (il giocatore a fine stagione se ne andrà a prescindere, o in Italia o in una big all'estero, è già scritto).


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Domanda: vi è piaciuto oggi?

A me nì, mi è piaciuto il fatto che guidi la difesa. Ma dietro sono stati un disastro.
Prababiolmente è anche Glik a valorizzarlo


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

E' un difensore con grandissime capacità, deve fare il salto in una grande però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un difensore con grandissime capacità, deve fare il salto in una grande però.


Quindi non da noi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Il Psg mette gli occhi su Ogbonna
Il Psg ha messo gli occhi su Angelo Ogbonna, giocatore del Torino seguito anche da Milan, Manchester United e Liverpool.

TMW


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Nesti sul mercato del Milan: ''Ogbonna? Arriva, ma a giugno''
Carlo Nesti in un'intervista concessa a ilsussidiario.net rivela: ''Ogbonna? Arriva, ma a giugno. Peraltro adesso ha dei problemi fisici, per cui non sarebbe il momento giusto per poterlo prelevare visto che non si sa esattamente quando possa rientrare. Ormai però è un promesso sposo del Milan, fin dalla scorsa estate''*


----------



## Graxx (4 Gennaio 2013)

dipende a quanto però...perchè 20 mln per ogbonna sono un enormità...10 massimo 12 andrebbero bene..


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Nesti sul mercato del Milan: ''Ogbonna? Arriva, ma a giugno''
> Carlo Nesti in un'intervista concessa a ilsussidiario.net rivela: ''Ogbonna? Arriva, ma a giugno. Peraltro adesso ha dei problemi fisici, per cui non sarebbe il momento giusto per poterlo prelevare visto che non si sa esattamente quando possa rientrare. Ormai però è un promesso sposo del Milan, fin dalla scorsa estate''*



Dai dai dai che ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Obgonna può essere indubbiamente un giocatore dal quale ripartire. Magari.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2013)

Anche se costasse 30 e' da prendere.


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2013)

Nesti è un torinese doc ed è vicino all'ambiente del Toro e della Juve..spero vivamente che abbia ragione.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Una cosa è certa, il Torino non vorrebbe mai venderlo ai cuginastri. Inoltre Cairo con noi ha un ottimo rapporto, se vogliamo fare un investimento lo vende a noi di certo.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2013)

questo e da prendere subito cosi si ambienta tranquillamente in questi mesi e magari inizia a conoscere il suo compagno di reparto (anche se dubito che mexes o yepes siano ancora nella nostra rosa il prossimo anno)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Magari arrivasse sul serio a giugno, dopo il trauma della partenza di Silva saremmo dovuti ripartire proprio da lui. In ogni caso speriamo che a gennaio venga fatto un acquisto serio che poi andrà ad affiancare Angelo a giugno, così sistemiamo la difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

E' un leader difensivo.E' quello che ci serve.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] forse è meglio spostare il topic nella sezione del Calciomercato del Milan.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

si sta dimostrando un ottimo difensore anche in serie A.20 milioni forse sono troppi,ma a 15 si puo' fare


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Futuro rossonero per Ogbonna?*

Cairo,intervistato da Tuttosport,dichiara:"I clubs interessati ad Angelo sono 10*.Il Milan ha una corsia preferenziale*,ma costa tanto".


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva Kakà....mercato chiuso!!
quindi......


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se arriva Kakà....mercato chiuso!!
> quindi......



L'interesse per Angelo penso si possa concretizzare da giugno,non ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

a gennaio cairo non lo vende di sicuro, se va via dal torino deve venire da noi altrimenti deve restare li.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non avevo visto il thread nella sezione.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cairo,intervistato da Tuttosport,dichiara:"I clubs interessati ad Angelo sono 10*.Il Milan ha una corsia preferenziale*,ma costa tanto".



@Andeas89, ho unito il tuo topic a quello esistente aggiornando il titolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non avevo visto il thread nella sezione.



Nessun problema.


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Stephan per una questione di età non è stato messo a bilancio mi pare. Comunque Berlusca ha detto che i giovani costosi vanno bene, l'importante è che non abbiano o pretendano un ingaggio troppo elevato. Gli ingaggi premono al Milan più che i costi stessi del cartellino.


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma Stephan per una questione di età non è stato messo a bilancio mi pare. Comunque Berlusca ha detto che i giovani costosi vanno bene, l'importante è che non abbiano o pretendano un ingaggio troppo elevato. Gli ingaggi premono al Milan più che i costi stessi del cartellino.



Il problema è che Ogbonna non è prettamente un giovane, ha 25 anni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Per me Benatia è molto più forte e costa anche meno.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

La prossima estate questo sarebbe il colpo giusto da fare dietro, costa 15 mln? 20? Ben spesi.


----------



## The P (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me Benatia è molto più forte e costa anche meno.



Se li prendessimo entrambi sarebbe una signora difesa.

Cmq speriamo in Obgona! il mio preferito è Hummel, ma chiaramente non rientra nei nostri parametri


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Se li prendessimo entrambi sarebbe una signora difesa.
> 
> Cmq speriamo in Obgona! il mio preferito è Hummel, ma chiaramente non rientra nei nostri parametri



Mi accontenterei di uno dei due affiancato da R.Carvalho


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

ma è così forte secondo voi?


----------



## folletto (20 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se arriva Kakà....mercato chiuso!!
> quindi......



Anche se non arriva non lo vedo tanto aperto.....


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2013)

E' bravo, non e' nesta ma neanche mexes. 
Da prendere anche se costa 30 milioni, lasciassero kaka' e prendessero angelo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2013)

ogbonna,oltre a non farmi impazzire,ha una valutazione che non corrisponde al suo valore imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Se li prendessimo entrambi sarebbe una signora difesa.
> 
> Cmq speriamo in Obgona! il mio preferito è Hummel, ma chiaramente non rientra nei nostri parametri


Ogbonna-Salamon


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Carlo Nesti ha scritto che a Torino gira insistentemente la voce che sarà un futuro rossonero. lui addirittura lo da per affare praticamente concluso


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Come speravo, se lo vuoi veramente cerchi di anticipare le altre.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

io preferirei dede'


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2013)

Se lo paghiamo più di 10 milioni Cairo ci ha inchiappettati


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Cairo è amico di Silvio


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se lo paghiamo più di 10 milioni Cairo ci ha inchiappettati



Se vuoi prendere giocatori validi devi spendere, Ogbonna può diventare una colonna portante vista anche l'età, non mi scandalizzerei se costasse dai 10 ai 15 mln.
Io userei qualche contropartita tipo Nocerino, Flamini, qualche giovane interessante e si potrebbe pure fare.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

a 25 anni sei nel pieno della carriera, un difensore troppo giovane buttato titolare in una squadra di alto livello rischia di bruciarsi pagando a caro prezzo il primo errore, se sei troppo vecchio non hai piu i riflessi e la lucidità per coprire il ruolo in maniera degna, salvo alcuni casi (Nesta Maldini Stam). Secondo me è l'età perfetta


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

magari.
Ma i soldi chi ce li dà ?


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> magari.
> Ma i soldi chi ce li dà ?


Una bella rateizzazione e il gallo compra chiunque


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma è così forte secondo voi?



anche a me lascia un pò perplessa. 
premetto che l'ho visto giocare poche volte, però recentemente mi è capitato di vederlo in cagliari torino.....ed è stato una sciagura. 
2 rigori causati ed espulsione. 

forse ho beccato la giornata sbagliata  però boh, non mi sembra così tanto superiore ai vari astori e via dicendo. 
credo sia di questo livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Una bella rateizzazione e il gallo compra chiunque



Beh, stavolta la vedo dura per il prestito gratuito.


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche a me lascia un pò perplessa.
> premetto che l'ho visto giocare poche volte, però recentemente mi è capitato di vederlo in cagliari torino.....ed è stato una sciagura.
> 2 rigori causati ed espulsione.
> 
> ...


Appunto il problema e' la valutazione no sense.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Perin
De Sciglio
Ogbonna
Dede
Constant 


sarebbe un'ottima linea difensiva.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cairo è amico di Silvio



......Cairo era un "dipendente" di Silvio perciò ....


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perin
> De Sciglio
> Ogbonna
> Dede
> ...



perin non mi convince e se prendiamo ogbonna in difesa altri investimenti non ne facciamo.oltre il fatto che se non ricordo male dedè è mancino come ogbonna sarebbe difficile spostare uno dei due sul lato destro della difesa.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perin
> De Sciglio
> Ogbonna
> Dede
> ...



Firmerei subito


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2013)

Buon giocatore, ma con limiti di concentrazione e continuità. Pagarlo troppo sarebbe sciocco.


----------



## 2515 (7 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore, ma con limiti di concentrazione e continuità. Pagarlo troppo sarebbe sciocco.



abbiamo dei giovani che il torino vorrebbe, possiamo sfruttare qualche contropartita per abbassare il prezzo.
Attendendo le prime partite di Salamon, possiamo fare un bel calciomercato.

Tra Saponara, Jorginho, forse Fossati e uno o due altri centrocampisti giovani per il centrocampo, Ogbonna per la difesa (e magari Lukaku al posto di Antopippa), poi anche Zaza per l'attacco, in più Perin in porta, possiamo fare un bell'asse presente-futuro.


----------



## runner (7 Marzo 2013)

secondo me non farebbe meglio di Zapata.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

A me piace parecchio ma costa 20 milioni sono troppi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2013)

nell'ultima stagione non sta facendo un granché bene eh


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

scarso scarso scarso


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2013)

A me nn piace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perin
> De Sciglio
> Ogbonna
> Dede
> ...


Al posto di Dedé metti Salamon, non compreranno mai due difensori.


----------



## AndrasWave (7 Marzo 2013)

Era da prendere due stagioni fa. A fianco di gente come Nesta e Thiago sarebbe cresciuto molto.
Adesso è un buon difensore (cosa che ho sempre creduto) ma a quelle cifre è davvero assurdo pensare di prenderlo. Non merita tutti quei soldi. Assolutamente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> scarso scarso scarso



Ma le guardi le partite o giudichi per sentito dire? Ogbonna è tutto meno che scarso, non vale i soldi che chiedono, ma sarebbe importantissimo avere un centrale forte e di prospettiva come lui!


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma le guardi le partite o giudichi per sentito dire? Ogbonna è tutto meno che scarso, non vale i soldi che chiedono, ma sarebbe importantissimo avere un centrale forte e di prospettiva come lui!



Si che le vedo le partite, è solo pompato dai giornali.


Mexes è 3 volte piu forte.


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140719 ha scritto:


> A me piace parecchio ma costa 20 milioni sono troppi.



Non costa tutti quei soldi, fidati 

Mexes potenzialmente poteva diventare uno dei primi 10 difensori del Mondo, peccato che abbia il cervello di una capra e periodicamente faccia delle stupidate. Se lo beccano in giro per Roma lo menano rotfl


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mexes potenzialmente poteva diventare uno dei primi 10 difensori del Mondo, peccato che abbia il cervello di una capra e periodicamente faccia delle stupidate. Se lo beccano in giro per Roma lo menano rotfl



Confermo, ma anche Ogbonna è un tipo da amnesie, oltre a non essere forte come Mexes nel resto della partita.


Spero vivamente che qualche big straniera attirata dai titoloni se lo porti via.


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2013)

Esattamente però è un '88 per cui puoi lavorarci perchè ha ancora margini di miglioramento, a noi servirebbe un centrale già pronto ma quelli costano e la società adesso ha cambiato politica e non andrà mai a prendere certa gente come Carvalho, a meno che quest'ultimo non arrivi a parametro 0 e dimezzandosi l'ingaggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma le guardi le partite o giudichi per sentito dire? Ogbonna è tutto meno che scarso, non vale i soldi che chiedono, ma sarebbe importantissimo avere un centrale forte e di prospettiva come lui!



Sono d'accordo lo seguo da quando e al torino e non e scarso dai mah


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Quindi volete restare con Zapatero e il narcolettico, beati voi.
Ogbonna in confronto ai due summenzionati è Nesta, e a prezzo ragionevole è da prendere al volo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Per quanto tifi Mexes da tanto tempo, Ogbonna e decisamente piu forte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Non riesco a capire la fissa per Ogbonna e Perin. Pure Pelizzoli gli ha preso il posto da titolare, a me Perin sembra veramente poca roba, idem Ogbonna. Mi sembrano entrambi gonfiati in maniera incredibile dai giornali.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Marzo 2013)

Comunque io ho letto che il valore del cartellino si aggira intorno ai 13 milioni, che, in prospettiva, non sono poi così tanti!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho letto che il valore del cartellino si aggira intorno ai 13 milioni, che, in prospettiva, non sono poi così tanti!



Che vuol dire che il Milan a 10 lo prende.
per queste cifre sarebbe oro


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2013)

Se avessi i soldi lo comprerei di tasca mia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

Andreolli è forte uguale


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Andreolli è forte uguale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe meglio dirottare quei soldi su Dedè, che è di ben altra caratura.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (8 Marzo 2013)

ogbonna per me è molto sopravvalutato, 100 volte meglio marquinhos


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2013)

Ogbonna è forte ma deve andare in una grande squadra per consacrarsi a certi livelli. Ha 24 anni, è ora.


----------



## 2515 (8 Marzo 2013)

Io lo vedo come un giocatore completo che, come montolivo, deve prendere il treno giusto e dimostrare di avere anche la personalità per far valere le sue qualità.


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un giocatore completo che, come montolivo, deve prendere il treno giusto e dimostrare di avere anche la personalità per far valere le sue qualità.



perfetto.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un giocatore completo che, come montolivo, deve prendere il treno giusto e dimostrare di avere anche la personalità per far valere le sue qualità.



Infatti, ha le capacità per diventare un difensore completo, ma chiaramente per svilupparle devi giocare partite importanti, competizioni importanti, con compagni forti, con gente che ti insegna a diventare grandi. In una grande squadra.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Marzo 2013)

Lo trovo un ottimo difensore,con tutte le potenzialità per diventare un grande.Ha 25 anni,l'età giusta per compiere il definitivo salto di qualità,sarebbe un investimento mirato a mio parere.E poi è italiano e soprattutto milanista


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Torino, due piste per Ogbonna: il Bayern di Guardiola o il Milan.

Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Sopravvalutatissimo..


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Torino, due piste per Ogbonna: il Bayern di Guardiola o il Milan.
> 
> Gazzetta dello Sport



2 squadre della stessa caratura insomma. 
A me non dispiacerebbe comunque.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2013)

Annata estremamente deludente

Si conferma l'idea mia e di molti altri che se fosse bianco non sarebbe considerato più di un Astori


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Questo è scarso


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si conferma l'idea mia e di molti altri che *se fosse bianco non sarebbe considerato da Barbara Berlusconi*



Fixed


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Magari diventa come barzagli...boh di sicuro tra astori andreolli e benatia prendo oggibonna.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2013)

Troppi infortuni, quest'anno è ingiudicabile..dipende sempre dal prezzo, al massimo 10 milioni per l'intero cartellino altrimenti nada.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Torino, due piste per Ogbonna: il Bayern di Guardiola o il Milan.
> 
> Gazzetta dello Sport



A questo punto, se ne andrà al Bayern.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo è scarso



L'anno scorso si diceva più o meno la stessa cosa (lo pensavo anch'io) di Montolivo


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si diceva più o meno la stessa cosa (lo pensavo anch'io) di Montolivo



Per quel che mi riguarda Monto rimane ancora un giocatore che deve dimostrare molto. Rispetto agli altri CC che abbiamo sicuramente è di un altro livello però mi aspetto di più


----------



## Lore82 (2 Maggio 2013)

monto è uno dei migliori giocatori nel suo ruolo...ovvero regista davanti alla difesa, sarebbe perfetto in un 4-2-3-1...cmq ogbonna mi aveva impressionato mentre da quando è rientrato dall'infortunio sembra un altro giocatore...bisogna capire chi è veramente, io cmq punterei su di lui anche perchè rispetto agli altri è italiano e conosce il nostro calcio


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

*Mediaset riporta che oggi c'è stato un incontro tra il Milan e l'agente di Angelo Ogbonna.

Il Milan potrebbe offrire 5 milioni per la metà del cartellino ed includere nella trattativa Verdi più la metà di Comi e quella di Fossati.*


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2013)

Non sara' Nesta ma nemmeno Astori. 
Se lo prendiamo secondo me fara' il salto di qualita'.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

magari lo prendiamo


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset riporta che oggi c'è stato un incontro tra il Milan e l'agente di Angelo Ogbonna.
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe offrire 5 milioni per la metà del cartellino ed includere nella trattativa Verdi più la metà di Comi e quella di Fossati.*



Vabbé a queste cifre si può fare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

La trattativa a quanto pare c'è, è già qualcosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2013)

Cairo e un presidente difficile, non credo che si accontenti di 5 milioni e mezze compropietà, farà leva sul fatto che ci sono un bel po di squadre interessate.


----------



## Graxx (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset riporta che oggi c'è stato un incontro tra il Milan e l'agente di Angelo Ogbonna.
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe offrire 5 milioni per la metà del cartellino ed includere nella trattativa Verdi più la metà di Comi e quella di Fossati.*



Si ma per la metà 5 milioni più le metà di quei giocatori è tanto...ma tanto davvero...per la metà arriviamo a 9 milioni...e non penso che ogbonna valga 18 milioni...è un buon difensore niente di eccezionale se viene preso tutto per quella somma li allora va bene ma altrimenti mi sembra esagerato...c'è poi da dire che Fossati a me piace...ha qualità e secondo sky è il miglior giovane della B...se lo diamo spero è per poi riprendercelo...perchè merita...secondo me è da Milan...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2013)

Magari, sarebbe l'acquisto giusto da fare: utile già da ora, di prospettiva e giovane!


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2013)

L´anno difficile che ha passato, fra infortuni e prestazioni non brillanti, ne ha notevolmente ridotto il prezzo (e i pretendenti). Cairo si accontenterá.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2013)

Metà Verdi e metà Comi già sono del Torino, perderli a titolo definitivo ora secondo me è stupido, in futuro magari non saranno da Mialn ma qualcosa frutteranno.


Fossati invece non capisco perchè non ci si possa puntare, magari Baselli o Bellomo son più talentuosi ma questo è già nostro, proviamolo almeno in ritiro no ?


Che poi, arrivassimo a chissà che, ma Ogbonna, ragazzi Ogbonna....


----------



## Graxx (2 Maggio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> L´anno difficile che ha passato, fra infortuni e prestazioni non brillanti, ne ha notevolmente ridotto il prezzo (e i pretendenti). Cairo si accontenterá.



Ne dubito...nonostante tutto spara cifre folli...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Stiamo prendendo il difensore più sopravvalutato della Serie A, scarso e sempre rotto.


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Ne dubito...nonostante tutto spara cifre folli...



Ma il Milan é sul giocatore da tempo. E una societá seria farebbe notare che il giocatore nell´ultimo anno non é valso i soldi chiesti


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

per ogbonna spenderei cifre simili a quelle di Zapata. Il valore del giocatore secondo me è quello, niente di più. Almeno al momento.


----------



## Tobi (3 Maggio 2013)

A 5-6 milioni e con quelle contropartite é da fare assolutamente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Maggio 2013)

Fossati no eh

Comunque più di 8 milioni non ne darei


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2013)

a quelle condizioni sarebbe un buon affare.


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Metà Salamon, il prestito di Fossati e 5 milioni..siamo pieni di giovani che possono fare esperienza al Toro, lo stesso Comi il prossimo anno deve salire di categoria e farebbe comodo ai granata.


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo prendendo il difensore più sopravvalutato della Serie A, scarso e sempre rotto.



Il difensore più sopravvalutato della serie A, l'abbiamo già preso, e si chiama Mexes (4 mln all'anno).

Ogbonna non è inferiore a sto francese per nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Metà Salamon, il prestito di Fossati e 5 milioni..siamo pieni di giovani che possono fare esperienza al Toro, lo stesso Comi il prossimo anno deve salire di categoria e farebbe comodo ai granata.



comunque da che ricordi, il torino non ha mai valorizzato un giovane. penso non sia l'ambeinte ideale...o prendono tutti gli scarsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo, abbiamo terribilmente bisogno di un acquisto dietro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Metà Verdi e metà Comi già sono del Torino, perderli a titolo definitivo ora secondo me è stupido, in futuro magari non saranno da Mialn ma qualcosa frutteranno.
> 
> 
> Fossati invece non capisco perchè non ci si possa puntare, magari Baselli o Bellomo son più talentuosi ma questo è già nostro, proviamolo almeno in ritiro no ?
> ...



come gia detto da te Il torino ha già le comproprietà di Comi e Verdi e non avrebbe vantaggi a riscattarli, questa trattativa e la solita boutade dei procuratori (aiutati da giornalisti compiacenti) preoccupati del fatto che, dopo l'attuale annata, Ogbonna abbia perso di valore
Mi sbagliero, ma la situazione di Ogbonna mi ricorda tanto quella di Felipe dell'udinese, fatto passare per un fenomeno, stravalutato e poi svenduto


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo, abbiamo terribilmente bisogno di un acquisto dietro.



Una coppia Dragovic Ogbonna sarebbe interessante.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

a me del Basilea piace più l'altro centrale, non Dragovic.
Per me è fortissimo. mi pare si chiami schar o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Una coppia Dragovic Ogbonna sarebbe interessante.


Se magari... mi accontenterei anche di Ogbonna-Mexes(Salamon)


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2013)

Lo farei solo a prezzi davvero molto contenuti,altrimenti andrei diretto su Dragovic,Mangala,ecc...


----------



## ROQ (3 Maggio 2013)

Non capisco perché, perso Dedè, non puntano su Martins Indi che ha pure fatto vedere quanto vale in nazionale, quale è il problema? costa poco? Se no c'è Sakho del PSG che costerà di più però pare non si trovi bene a Parigi almeno finchè resta Ancelotti... entrambi più forti di Ogbonna, più giovani e meno cari.... poi come vedete in firma altri due miei pallini sono Alderweireld e Papadoupulos... pare siano tutti relativamente economici, e sono fortissimi, a noi servono almeno 2 centrali, cosa aspettiamo? che li prende qualcun altro per poi mangiarci le mani quando il cartellino si triplica?


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché, perso Dedè, non puntano su Martins Indi che ha pure fatto vedere quanto vale in nazionale, quale è il problema? costa poco? Se no c'è Sakho del PSG che costerà di più però pare non si trovi bene a Parigi almeno finchè resta Ancelotti... entrambi più forti di Ogbonna, più giovani e meno cari.... poi come vedete in firma altri due miei pallini sono Alderweireld e Papadoupulos... pare siano tutti relativamente economici, e sono fortissimi, a noi servono almeno 2 centrali, cosa aspettiamo? che li prende qualcun altro per poi mangiarci le mani quando il cartellino si triplica?



Papadoupulos economico?

Comunque ricorda che Galliani non ha una vastissima conoscenza dei giovani in campo internazionale


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a me del Basilea piace più l'altro centrale, non Dragovic.
> Per me è fortissimo. mi pare si chiami schar o qualcosa del genere.



Dragovic è altra pasta,Shar è più lento,meno esplosivo e tende ad esagerare con la palla ai piedi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se magari... mi accontenterei anche di Ogbonna-Mexes(Salamon)



anch'io


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2013)

boh io andrei dritto su chiriches comunque è il più economico tra i difensori europei(dragovic e mangala costano di più) ed è un ottimo elemento,poi se ci fossero soldi da buttare andrei su mangala


----------



## prebozzio (3 Maggio 2013)

Ogbonna non è male, ma deve passare subito a una grande per fare un salto di qualità a livello mentale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ogbonna non è male, ma deve passare subito a una grande per fare un salto di qualità a livello mentale.


Eccoci qua 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ROQ ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché, perso Dedè, non puntano su Martins Indi che ha pure fatto vedere quanto vale in nazionale, quale è il problema? costa poco? Se no c'è Sakho del PSG che costerà di più però pare non si trovi bene a Parigi almeno finchè resta Ancelotti... entrambi più forti di Ogbonna, più giovani e meno cari.... poi come vedete in firma altri due miei pallini sono Alderweireld e Papadoupulos... pare siano tutti relativamente economici, e sono fortissimi, a noi servono almeno 2 centrali, cosa aspettiamo? che li prende qualcun altro per poi mangiarci le mani quando il cartellino si triplica?


Alderweireld, onestamente, non vedo cosa abbia mostrato più di Ogbonna. Martins Indi è certamente un giovane dalle grandissime qualità ma anche lui deve dimostrare tutto. Papadopoulos non penso proprio sia economico, né credo Sakho sia tanto più forte di Ogbonna.


----------



## ROQ (4 Maggio 2013)

Beh Aldereireld sono anni che gioca ad alti livelli anche internazionali e fa parte della nazionale Belga (spesso come terzino ok) che ha una difesa nettamente più forte di quella italiana, al contrario Ogbonna non riesce a trovare spazio da noi nonostante davanti abbia difensori tutt'altro che fenomenali. Poi lo ho visto giocare spesso e obbiettivamente mi sembra fortissimo, fisicamente è piazzato, di testa è forte, i piedi sono ottimi ed ogni tanto (ma neanche tanto di rado) pesca il jolly da 3x metri, spesso fa anche lanci al bacio che mi ricordano Nesta e ha anche una ottima velocità, gli ho visto fare dei recuperi sovrannaturali per quanto sembravano senza speranza.. Papadoupulos sapevo che ne valeva 10, ma effettivamente era oltre 1 anno fa, ovvio che a furia di aspettare magari il prezzo è salito, a me ricorda Samuel, anche costasse quanto Ogbonna è sempre nettamente meglio lui credo anche perchè ha 4 anni in meno e lo stesso vale per Martins Indi, poi credo che nonostante sian tutti più giovani abbiano dimostrato molto di più di Ogbonna che gioca in italia da anni e personalmente non mi ha mai convinto,spesso mi è sembrato deconcentrato alla Mexes ed il fatto che abbia meno esperienza è un dato di fatto. Poi tra lui e Astori preferisco il giocatore del torino tutta la vita anche io, come Benatia, ma eviterei questi nomi, li ritengo tutti sopravvalutati.


----------



## Graxx (4 Maggio 2013)

i soldi da spendere non sono tanti...e vanno divisi in un portiere un centrale e due centrocampisti...spendere tanto per ogbonna ripeto al momento nn ne vale la pena...io vedrei prima magari altrove poi se si abbassa il prezzo mi ci fionderei...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2013)

se proprio si sono convinti su ogbonna, conviene prenderlo subito, appena finito il campionato, perchè poi mettiamo caso che faccia una grande confederation cup....il prezzo lieviterebbe.


----------



## ROQ (4 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> i soldi da spendere non sono tanti...e vanno divisi in un portiere un centrale e due centrocampisti...spendere tanto per ogbonna ripeto al momento nn ne vale la pena...io vedrei prima magari altrove poi se si abbassa il prezzo mi ci fionderei...



imho dobbiam prendere assolutamente almeno 2 centrali 1 regista\mediano e una mezzala. Mexes ha rotto le balle e consideriamo che non riscattando Zapata risparmiamo già 6 milioni che praticamente è il costo di Martins Indi, lo stesso Clasie se dobbiam rispamiare costa relavamente poco, per arrivare a Strootman e Martins Indi abbiamo Emanuelson e volendo De Jong che soprattutto in olanda sono apprezzati e un pò di sconto ce lo fanno, ricordiamo che a Strootman (15 mln) eravam vicinissimo già questo febbraio.. a quel punto aggungi Alderweireld diciamo a 10 milioni e hai speso relativamente poco, vendendo Robinho e le altre chiaviche anche senza pretendere la luna e soprattutto Pazzini (sostituendolo con un giovane) per cui ci posson dare una bella cifra andiamo addirittura in attivo forse e non serve neanche sacrificare Boateng che al momento è svalutatissimo (ma se giocasse nella juve sparerebbero 50 milioni) e Abate (che comunque per una bella offertà e ricomprando un Santon alla metà si potrebbe vendere comunque)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

mo con l'acquisto di Vergara non so come va a finire con Ogbonna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Beh Aldereireld sono anni che gioca ad alti livelli anche internazionali e fa parte della nazionale Belga (spesso come terzino ok) che ha una difesa nettamente più forte di quella italiana, al contrario Ogbonna non riesce a trovare spazio da noi nonostante davanti abbia difensori tutt'altro che fenomenali. Poi lo ho visto giocare spesso e obbiettivamente mi sembra fortissimo, fisicamente è piazzato, di testa è forte, i piedi sono ottimi ed ogni tanto (ma neanche tanto di rado) pesca il jolly da 3x metri, spesso fa anche lanci al bacio che mi ricordano Nesta e ha anche una ottima velocità, gli ho visto fare dei recuperi sovrannaturali per quanto sembravano senza speranza.. Papadoupulos sapevo che ne valeva 10, ma effettivamente era oltre 1 anno fa, ovvio che a furia di aspettare magari il prezzo è salito, a me ricorda Samuel, anche costasse quanto Ogbonna è sempre nettamente meglio lui credo anche perchè ha 4 anni in meno e lo stesso vale per Martins Indi, poi credo che nonostante sian tutti più giovani abbiano dimostrato molto di più di Ogbonna che gioca in italia da anni e personalmente non mi ha mai convinto,spesso mi è sembrato deconcentrato alla Mexes ed il fatto che abbia meno esperienza è un dato di fatto. Poi tra lui e Astori preferisco il giocatore del torino tutta la vita anche io, come Benatia, ma eviterei questi nomi, li ritengo tutti sopravvalutati.


Ogbonna è stato penalizzato da questa sfortunata stagione. Gli altri difensori non valgono meno di lui ma non credo neanche di più, sono giovani che devono dimostrare al pari di Ogbonna, il problema è che è squisitamente italiana la tendenza a guardare fuori e magari ad esaltare troppo facilmente alcuni giocatori. Paro che il Milan sia sul giocatore, se ne parla da un po' e sarebbe sicuramente l'acquisto giusto, di fatto bisogna sceglierne uno, non puoi acquistare il belga, il greco, Indi, tutti insieme...


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

no no non è il mio caso, il problema è che un italiano te lo fan pagare il doppio specie se è in nazionale, specie se compri da Zamparini, Cairo, Pozzo, etc... poi questi giocatori li conosco abbastanza non mi limito a giudizi superficiali infatti sono tutti affermati in squadre di un certo livello sicuramente non paragonabili al torino, son giocatori titolari in nazionale e con esperienza europea... poi non dico di prenderli tutti ma almeno 2 è un must, prima che diventano troppo cari per noi come Vermaelen, Verthonghen, Kompany, Hummels, etc... ovviamente venderei Mexes anche per due lire, non riscatterei Zapata e soprattutto non rinnoverei manco se paga lui Bonera. 2 di questi che ho detto (come titolari) più Salamon Vergara e Zaccardo sarebbero una gran bella difesa


----------



## Bawert (5 Maggio 2013)

Per la difesa vorrei Dragovic, é fortissimo


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Longhi ha appena detto che ieri i tifosi del toro lo hanno insultato in quanto pare vicino alla juventus.

Miraccomando noi rinniviamo ad abate e bonera eh, va a finire che prendono pure perin e stanno apposto per altri 10 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> no no non è il mio caso, il problema è che un italiano te lo fan pagare il doppio specie se è in nazionale, specie se compri da Zamparini, Cairo, Pozzo, etc... poi questi giocatori li conosco abbastanza non mi limito a giudizi superficiali infatti sono tutti affermati in squadre di un certo livello sicuramente non paragonabili al torino, son giocatori titolari in nazionale e con esperienza europea... poi non dico di prenderli tutti ma almeno 2 è un must, prima che diventano troppo cari per noi come Vermaelen, Verthonghen, Kompany, Hummels, etc... ovviamente venderei Mexes anche per due lire, non riscatterei Zapata e soprattutto non rinnoverei manco se paga lui Bonera. 2 di questi che ho detto (come titolari) più Salamon Vergara e Zaccardo sarebbero una gran bella difesa


Ripeto, ad oggi i fenomeni e i campioni si contano sulle dita della mano: Thiago Silva, Hummels, Varane. Quelli che citi sono giovani che dovrebbero dimostrare le loro qualità(sebbene ci siano)non meno di Ogbonna, poi non è colpa di quest'ultimo se gioca ancora nel Torino. I presidenti rompi palle sono Lotito e Zamparini, Cairo non è tra questi.


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2013)

Sopravvalutato 

Ovviamente è vicino alla Juve alè


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

oggi strepitoso


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

E' da prendere assolutamente.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Maggio 2013)

Meglio Mexès (il nostro migliore difensore)


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2013)

Contro di noi hanno fatto partitone cani e porci eh.


----------



## peppe75 (5 Maggio 2013)

io dico solo che sarà il nostro primo acquisto ufficiale l'anno prossimo....segnatevelo!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

io dico solo che sarà il nostro primo acquisto ufficiale l'anno prossimo....segnatevelo!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Maggio 2013)

Ribadisco che è da prendere


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

partitone? io sono tutt'altro che un estimatore di Zapata e Mexes, ma questo non ci fa fare il salto di qualità, e costa pure caro. Se va alla Juve la cosa buona è che diventa titolare in nazionale, meno peggio di quelli che giocano al momento è


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

A me non è piaciuto. E il gol di Balotelli mi sembra colpa sua.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Si ma pure thiago silva si era perso matri sull'1-1 l'anno scorso.
Se non lo prendiamo avremo sempre una difesa di merga di cavallo...magari continueremo ad averla pure con ogbonna ma intanto prendiamolo


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

Per 5 mln più contropartite è da fare al volo, magari ci mettiamo in mezzo pure Nocerino.
Tra l'andare a prendere centrali sconosciuti all'estero per le stesse cifre preferisco pescare in Italia e Ogbonna è l'unico papabile tra età, fisico, possibilità di maturazione appena fatto il salto ecc ecc.


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Lo preferisco a Zapata ma Mexes è meglio di lui


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Diamogli robinho in cambio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Diamogli robinho in cambio


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Contro di noi hanno fatto partitone cani e porci eh.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E il gol di Balotelli mi sembra colpa sua.



E' colpa sua. Lo perde chiaramente. E comunque oggi non siamo stati pericolosi per un cavolo quindi non vedo dove abbia fatto questo partitone.

Detto questo io lo prendo perché comunque mi piace.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Diamogli robinho in cambio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Diamogli robinho in cambio


spero sia una battuta..pensi veramente che robinho sia disposto ad andare al torino?e che il torino abbia le possibilità economiche per pagargli l'ingaggio?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' colpa sua. Lo perde chiaramente. E comunque oggi non siamo stati pericolosi per un cavolo quindi non vedo dove abbia fatto questo partitone.
> 
> Detto questo io lo prendo perché comunque mi piace.



Infatti non ha fatto assolutamente un partitone. Balotelli poi passeggiava,praticamente si marcava da solo.
In ogni caso io non credo che valga 20 milioni. Forse neanche 10.


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

perfettamente d'accordo, e togliamoci dalla testa che un discreto difensore in italia sia meglio di un ottimo difensore all'estero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Comunque,questo va per i 25,è un falso gggiovane.

Non è che tutti i difensori esplodano a 30 anni come Barzagli,eh.


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

e non tutti sono come il giovane antonini


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Infatti non ha fatto assolutamente un partitone. Balotelli poi passeggiava,praticamente si marcava da solo.
> In ogni caso io non credo che valga 20 milioni. Forse neanche 10.



Sarebbe pura follia spendere 20 milioni per Ogbonna, però credo che 10 milioni sia il suo valore. Non di più.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Lo preferisco a Zapata ma Mexes è meglio di lui


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


>



L'hai ammesso finalmente, bravo fare outing è sempre la cosa migliore


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2013)

Siamo seri su, io mi tengo Mexes tutta la vita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Per la difesa vorrei Dragovic, é fortissimo



Mi ha fatto un'impressione pazzesca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo seri su, io mi tengo Mexes tutta la vita.



anche io


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Sky *Ogbonna e Astori sono i principali obiettivi per la difesa* del Milan. Ma ne arriverà solo uno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky *Ogbonna e Astori sono i principali obiettivi per la difesa* del Milan. Ma ne arriverà solo uno.



Uno forte no?


----------



## Graxx (10 Maggio 2013)

zapata-ogbonna
salamon-mexes
vergara-bonera-zaccardo...

mi sa che questo passerà il convento


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> zapata-ogbonna
> salamon-mexes
> vergara-bonera-zaccardo...
> 
> mi sa che questo passerà il convento



togli bonera e uno tra zapata e mexes e mi va bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> zapata-ogbonna
> salamon-mexes
> vergara-bonera-zaccardo...
> 
> mi sa che questo passerà il convento


Magari, Zapata andrà via e probabilmente Vergara in giro, d'altronde io sarei soddisfattissimo di un pacchetto difensivo del genere:
Mexes-Ogbonna
Salamon-Zaccardo
Bonera
sa


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

ogbonna+
kolo touré+
schar
e sarei felice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ogbonna+
> kolo touré+
> schar
> e sarei felice.


Se ci prendono Ogbonna ci è andata anche bene.


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2013)

tra astori e ogbonna prendo il secondo tutta la vita. non è un caso comunque che siano entrambi mancini: si sta cercando un difensore con quel piede da affiancare a mexes. d'altronde anche quando è stato acquistato acerbi le intenzioni erano quelle.


----------



## Doctore (10 Maggio 2013)

Zapata merita di restare al milan.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Maggio 2013)

Tra i due preferisco nettamente Ogbonna. Lo vedo più adatto a un palcoscenico importante. 
Astori commette ancora troppe ingenuità, anche quando gioca bene. Contro di noi è stato il migliore in campo per 80 minuti, poi ci ha regalato un rigore e si è fatto espellere, col Napoli idem, poi si è fatto un autogol e ha tenuto in gioco Cavani in occasione del 2° gol, con l'inter all'andata autogol e rigore regalato (per fortuna non fu concesso), tanto per citarne alcune.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

tra astori e ogbonna non c'è nemmeno da pensarci. astori è una ****

mexes, zapata, ogbonna 
salamon, vergara, schar


bah...non è semplice. bisogna valutare salmone e giovanni verga. ma già così andrebbe benone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

6 centrali mi sembrano tanti,5 è il numero giusto secondo me


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> 6 centrali mi sembrano tanti,5 è il numero giusto secondo me



considera che consideri vergara, 18 anni, che può alternarsi tra primavera e prima squadra 
io comunque ci credo molto in questo ragazzo. molto più che in salmone


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> considera che consideri vergara, 18 anni, che può alternarsi tra primavera e prima squadra
> io comunque ci credo molto in questo ragazzo. molto più che in salmone



è quello il problema,io vergara lo terrei più stabilmente in prima squadra,poi non dmentichiamoci di zaccardo che sicuramente non verrà ceduto e prenderà il posto di yepes e/o bonera,sperando che quest'ultimo non rimanga

l'ideale per me sarebbe una roba tipo: mexes,kolo tourè,zapata,salamon e vergara,ma credo sia impossibile


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tra astori e ogbonna non c'è nemmeno da pensarci. astori è una ****
> 
> mexes, zapata, ogbonna
> salamon, vergara, schar
> ...



Chi è Schar? Comunque Zaccardo e temo Bonera saranno ancora con noi il prossimo anno.


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2013)

pure a me sto salamone mi sa di sola...mi sembra il solito favore a raiola per balotelli....


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2013)

Non è un giocatore che mi fa impazzire, ma al momento difensori che mi fanno impazzire non ce ne sono se non di costosissimi.


Io direi che abbiamo Mexes, Zaccardo, Bonera (che spero sloggi), Salamon e Vergara. Mexes è indubbiamente titolare, ma avrebbe bisogno di un difensore che sia mol concentrato al suo fianco, su Salamon ci punto, spero si ritagli il suo spazio, Zaccardo è per le emergenze, su Vergara non si possono riporre troppe speranze per via dell'età e del salto di categoria.

Ne serve uno che sia Obgonna, Kolo Tourè, Chiriches, poco importa. Non mi ci svenerei. Serve in primis una mezzala FORTE.


----------



## Bawert (11 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chi è Schar? Comunque Zaccardo e temo Bonera saranno ancora con noi il prossimo anno.



Il centrale del Basilea, io preferisco Dragovic, suo compagno di squadra.
Per Ogbonna non sarei così convinto, Astori mi piace tanto


----------



## MisterBet (11 Maggio 2013)

Anche a me quando ho visto il Basilea ha colpito più Schär che Dragovic (tranne a San Pietroburgo dove Dragovic fu il migliore in campo)...sarebbe un'ottima presa...


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Maggio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Il centrale del Basilea, io preferisco Dragovic, suo compagno di squadra.
> Per Ogbonna non sarei così convinto, Astori mi piace tanto



Dragovic mi piace anche a me. Ma dobbiamo prendere i più grandi talenti italiani. Ogbonna è d'obbligo, poi conosce bene la serie A.

Una coppia Dragovic+Ogbonna sarebbe il massimo.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

*Ogbonna è vicinissimo al Napoli*. L'accordo sulla base di 10 milioni più i cartellini di Gamberini ed El Kaddouri. Secondo La Stampa, è tutto già fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio.


----------



## Frikez (17 Maggio 2013)

Il Napoli ha più soldi di noi da investire, no ma il prossimo anno punteremo allo scudetto


----------



## The P (17 Maggio 2013)

beh se le cifre sono queste...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Maggio 2013)

cioè è un offerta da quasi 20 milioni mah..comunque finché non vedo non credo..mal che va ne prendiamo un altro


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Adesso da grandi babbi quali siamo, cederemo mexes e prenderemo quel cesso di astori.
Astori Zapata Bonera Zaccardo.

Una difesa di merTa di cavallo


----------



## Dexter (17 Maggio 2013)

per quell'offerta vada al napoli...il torino fa un grandissimo affare. spero però a noi non tocchi astori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha più soldi di noi da investire, no ma il prossimo anno punteremo allo scudetto





- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Adesso da grandi babbi quali siamo, cederemo mexes e prenderemo quel cesso di astori.
> Astori Zapata Bonera Zaccardo.
> 
> Una difesa di merTa di cavallo



Bonera va alla Juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ogbonna è vicinissimo al Napoli*. L'accordo sulla base di 10 milioni più i cartellini di Gamberini ed El Kaddouri. Secondo La Stampa, è tutto già fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio.


Bene! 
In ogni caso, per loro, Ogbonna-Cannavaro-Benatia è tantissima roba.

Ps: Voglio vedere chi prenderemo noi.


----------



## Graxx (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene!
> In ogni caso, per loro, Ogbonna-Cannavaro-Benatia è tantissima roba.
> 
> *Ps: Voglio vedere chi prenderemo noi*.



Il problema è prp questo...chi prenderemo noi alla fine...astori a me piace ma non mi sembra il giocatore che ci fa fare il salto di qualità e visto che ne arriva solo uno di difensore almeno spero sia bravo ma davvero...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo che non sia cosi  , altrimenti ci lasciano pippaastori :s


----------



## ROQ (17 Maggio 2013)

non ci son soldi e dovremmo buttarne per questo? o Astorii, molto peggio... i campionati stranieri son pieni di giocatori nettamente più forti e meno cari, e spesso più giovani, su tutti Martins Indi che costa quanto Zapata ~


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

hanno molti piu soldi..dovremmo abituarci. i migliori giocatori del campionato italiano se li stanno spartendo con la juventus.


----------



## ROQ (17 Maggio 2013)

sinceramente finchè si spartiscono giocatori sopravvalutati chi se ne importa? il problema è chi prendiamo noi, di giocatori forti ne è strapieno, soprattutto all'estero, per quanto riguarda under 23 in italia ci stiam muovendo meglio noi, oltre ad avere molti di talento in casa nostra


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

mica sono tutti sopravvalutati


----------



## ROQ (17 Maggio 2013)

Ogbonna Astori e Benatia a 15 sono ULTRA sopravvalutati, imho chiaramente.. non parlo di top player come Inler e Cavani ovvio, ma la stessa juventus chi avrebbe preso dal campionato italiano di recente che dovrebbe farci rosicare? a me piaceva Asamoah ma alla fine della fiera vale 3 volte Costant come è stato pagato? per capirci... gli altri son Isla che ha toppato, e tanti giocatori discreti\buoni che non valgono più dei nostri... Vidal e Pogba (soprattutto) li han presi dall'estero... (scusate l'ot)


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ogbonna è vicinissimo al Napoli*. L'accordo sulla base di 10 milioni più i cartellini di Gamberini ed El Kaddouri. Secondo La Stampa, è tutto già fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio.



Una altra presa per il ****.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2013)

*Ds Torino smentisce:"Non c’è mai stata un’offerta del Napoli, questa è un'offerta solo a livello mediatico".*


----------



## samburke (17 Maggio 2013)

Io credo personalmente che Ogbonna non verrà al milan per il semplice motivo che è fuori mercato per le nostre casse, 15 mln per un difensore non possiamo spenderli, considerato anche il flop di Acerbi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ogbonna Astori e Benatia a 15 sono ULTRA sopravvalutati, imho chiaramente.. non parlo di top player come Inler e Cavani ovvio, ma la stessa juventus chi avrebbe preso dal campionato italiano di recente che dovrebbe farci rosicare? a me piaceva Asamoah ma alla fine della fiera vale 3 volte Costant come è stato pagato? per capirci... gli altri son Isla che ha toppato, e tanti giocatori discreti\buoni che non valgono più dei nostri... Vidal e Pogba (soprattutto) li han presi dall'estero... (scusate l'ot)



bbè c'è da dire che asamoah è una mezz'ala e conte l'ha adattato a esterno di centrocampo,il paragone con constant non sussiste...pietà


----------



## ROQ (17 Maggio 2013)

beh Constant è una mezzala adattata terzino, abbiam moduli diversi ovvio che uno fa il terzino l'altro l'esterno di CC, entrambi nell'altro contesto finirebbero per giocare li, era per dire che non c'è da rosicare per non aver preso Asamoah (pagato 3 volte Costant) figuriamoci gli altri... Non è che Juve e Napoli stanno facendo come il Bayern in Germania


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2013)

Che vada pure al Napoli,per quelle cifre folli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Il problema è prp questo...chi prenderemo noi alla fine...astori a me piace ma non mi sembra il giocatore che ci fa fare il salto di qualità e visto che ne arriva solo uno di difensore almeno spero sia bravo ma davvero...


Se dobbiamo prendere Astori tanto vale lanciare Vergara, Salamon o tenere Bonera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Maggio 2013)

Dai, che col Milan questo non c'entra nulla


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

C'è anche la *Juve su Ogbonna*. La trattativa, per tanti motivi, è difficile ma non impossibile. Il Torino vuole circa *10 milioni* di euro. La Juve è stata l'unica squadra che, finora, ha fatto i primi passi per il difensore. 

Di Marzio


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Meglio civelli


----------



## Dexter (25 Maggio 2013)

considerando che abbiamo verdi e zigoni in comproprietà,e che a loro interessa salamen magari in prestito,non vedo perchè non si possa fare. ma vabè..


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

alla luce di quanto visto finora, lo voglio subito in rossonero.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

ma non arrivera' perche' il toro non aspetta fino al 28/31 agosto. I preliminari li faremo cosi' come siamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Si accomodino, da noi farebbe panca


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

Soprattutto se va via Mexes, per il difensore si muovono immediatamente.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Troppi soldi per un difensore, noi ci muoviamo solo per i parametro 0



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si accomodino, da noi farebbe panca



Ma anche no.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Quando il Milan spende 10 mil per un difensore, fatemiun fischio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Troppi soldi per un difensore, noi ci muoviamo solo per i parametro 0



Oppure si rinnova.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oppure si rinnova.



A Yepes magari 

Pigliassero lui o Regini per la difesa, non possiamo rimanere così.
Poi se Ogbonna va alla Juve siamo a posto, doppia vaccata.


----------



## ROQ (26 Maggio 2013)

preferirei altri, ma se non prendiamo nessuno ed è a costo contenuto, meglio noi che alla juve, anche perchè comunque è meglio di Chiellini


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Maggio 2013)

A 10 mln andrebbe preso al volo!ma io prima darei la precedenza al centrocampo che ha piu bisogno di innesti di un certo valore


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2013)

a 10 milioni sarebbe da prendere al volo,magari inserendo anche qualche contropartita gradita al torino,tipo uno tra vergara e salamon:dato che almeno un altro difensore già pronto per la serie A ci serve e poi già svezzarne uno è impegnativo,figuriamoci due insieme... quindi uno dei due sopracitati lo manderei in prestito o in comproprietà


----------



## ROQ (26 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a 10 milioni sarebbe da prendere al volo,magari inserendo anche qualche contropartita gradita al torino,tipo uno tra vergara e salamon:dato che almeno un altro difensore già pronto per la serie A ci serve e poi già svezzarne uno è impegnativo,figuriamoci due insieme... quindi uno dei due sopracitati lo manderei in prestito o in comproprietà



ma non possiam darci bonera?  difensore di esperienza che garantisce al toro di tornare diretto in B lol


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

10 milioni?  Cairo ha sempre detto che vale minimo 20 milioni.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Maggio 2013)

Ogbonna è nettamente superiore ad ogni dei nostri difensori. E la Juventus l'ha ben capito. Loro si muovono subito su di lui. C'é una ragione se loro sono la miglior difesa d'Italia. IMPOSSIBILE vincere lo scudetto senza una difesa all'altezza.


Invece al Milan, c'é chi pompa Mexès. Un giocatore mediocre, sopravvaluttato e considerato il "migliore difensore d'Italia". E' da ridere, pensando che il Milan quest'anno ha il record di gol presi su palla inattiva.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 10 milioni?  Cairo ha sempre detto che vale minimo 20 milioni.



Vabbè quelle sono sparate dai.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Sembra che *Galliani*, questa mattina, abbia offerto al presidente del Torino, Cairo, *6 milioni di euro per la metà di Ogbonna*.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Giugno 2013)

6 milioni per la metà è un prezzo buono per entrambi


----------



## jaws (3 Giugno 2013)

è un offerta ragionevole


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

A me non piace Ogbonna, si infortuna spesso.


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2013)

tutto nocerino per meta ogbonna..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Giustamente vogliamo prendere subito Ogbonna senza spendere troppo, ecco perché la compartecipazione, cosicché Galliani abbia successivamente un anno per pregare Cairo e buttare soldi da Giannino per ottenere uno sconto ulteriore sulla seconda metà del cartellino.


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2013)

per me è parecchio. speravo si ammortizzasse con traorè e/o nocerino,verdi,salamon ecc.


----------



## S T B (3 Giugno 2013)

non credo accettino, ma spero che non lo diano alla juve...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2013)

Non mi ha convinto, ma dopo l'esperienza Montolivo spero possa ripetersi


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> non credo accettino, ma spero che non lo diano alla juve...


penso che prima di fare un piacere ai gobbi, Cairo ascolta volentieri altre squadre


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Buona offerta.Non credo che il Toro possa tirare più di tanto la corda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

mandiamogli pure Nocerino


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Mah


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

secondo me,volendo siamo in vantaggio,abbiamo tanti gocatori che interessano al torino,per dire nocerino per la metà di ogbonna non la vedo impossibile come operazione per non parlare di verdi salamon traorè ecc.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

Non credo che Cairo accetti, se Angelo va via deve venire da noi, non deve andare alla juve, da tifosa pure del torino non lo accetterei mai


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2013)

Sembra che la *Juventus sia in pole position per Ogbonna*. La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che ci sono passi avanti tra Juve e Torino per Ogbonna in bianconero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2013)

Sky Sport 24 riporta di un *accordo tra Torino e Juventus per una cifra tra i 12 e i 13 milioni di euro*.
Possibile l'inserimento di qualche contropartita tecnica, papabili Immobile, Gabbiadini o Marrone.


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2013)

Grande acquisto, hanno una difesa allucinante che non prende gol..ora gli manca solo un bomber e poi possiamo chiudere la baracca per i prossimi 2/3 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2013)

beati loro...vanno a prendere il miglior giocatore dei rivali cittadini,è come dire che noi ci andiamo a prendere handanovic/guarin/kovacic dai nerassurdi...mah


----------



## MisterBet (4 Giugno 2013)

Che grande Cairo...


----------



## jaws (4 Giugno 2013)

Se veramente danno Immobile e Gabbiadini l'affare lo fa il Torino


----------



## Graxx (4 Giugno 2013)

Se è vero peccato...per 7-8 milioni più nocerino o anche meno inserendo prestiti o comproprietà di salamon e gabriel si poteva fare...adesso spero non si punti su astori...non è che mi convinca tantissimo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Continuano a rinforzarsi. Questo acquisto dovevamo farlo noi che di difensori centrali non ne abbiamo uno decente.


----------



## Dexter (4 Giugno 2013)

si dice sia molto vicino alla juve. se vuole andare a fare panchina da loro invece che il titolare da noi vada pure,ridicolo.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2013)

Cairo non lo vuole vendere alla Juve. Farà di tutto perchè si concretizzi l'affare con qualsiasi altro club italiano. Questa la mia idea. Certo non lo regala pur di non darlo alla Juve.


----------



## Graxx (4 Giugno 2013)

Certo se la juve gli da soldi e contropartite importanti come Immobile\Gabbiadini sarebbe stupido da parte sua non accettare...poi non so a Ventura piace tanto nocerino e io mi ripeto...con 6 milioni o qualcosina in più e nocerino + la metà di salamon e gabriel in prestito ce lo portiamo a casa...magari però non c'è la volonta di fare questa operazione...


----------



## Dexter (4 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cairo non lo vuole vendere alla Juve. Farà di tutto perchè si concretizzi l'affare con qualsiasi altro club italiano. Questa la mia idea. Certo non lo regala pur di non darlo alla Juve.


io spero tu abbia ragione,ma una mia impressione è che ogbonna preferisca rimanere a torino e quindi andare alla juve (a fare panca )


----------



## Graxx (4 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io spero tu abbia ragione,ma una mia impressione è che ogbonna preferisca rimanere a torino e quindi andare alla juve (a fare panca )



Milano e Torino sono abbastanza vicine...non penso sia questo il problema...la Juve mi sa che è interessata...noi non siamo convintissimi...mi sa...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2013)

Ogbomma è buono ma non è un fenomeno
La roma ha preso marquinos che è molto più forte pagandolo 2 noccioline, idem la fiore con Nastasic o l'udinese con Danilo e Benatia
è assurdo investire per i difensori. bisogna scoprirli prima che prendano valore, almeno che non siamo il nuovo Maldini o Thiago Silva
Braida che ci sta a fare al Milan?


----------



## Tobi (4 Giugno 2013)

se prendessimo ogbonna.. pagandolo 6-7 milioni.. piu zapata che è stato riscattato.. sicuri che mexes rimane?


----------



## ROQ (4 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> se prendessimo ogbonna.. pagandolo 6-7 milioni.. piu zapata che è stato riscattato.. sicuri che mexes rimane?



decisamente, il terzo difensore è Bonera...


----------



## MisterBet (4 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio nell'incontro di oggi il Milan si è detto non interessato...mentre si nicchia per Cerci visto che pare si sia deciso di tornare a giocare 4312...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio nell'incontro di oggi il Milan si è detto non interessato...mentre si nicchia per Cerci visto che *pare si sia deciso di tornare a giocare 4312*...



Oddio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio


Tantissimi dubbi, tantissimi ma la base imprescindibile da cui partire per quel modulo dovrebbe essere un trequartista di livello assoluto, non Boateng.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tantissimi dubbi, tantissimi ma la base imprescindibile da cui partire per quel modulo dovrebbe essere un trequartista di livello assoluto, non Boateng.



A parte quello,come ho già scritto nell'altro topic,tornare al 4-3-1-2 equivale a legare un macigno al collo di Elsha.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A parte quello,come ho già scritto nell'altro topic,tornare al 4-3-1-2 equivale a legare un macigno al collo di Elsha.


Diciamo che col tempo El Sha dovrebbe imparare a diventare una seconda punta, sull'esterno è davvero troppo prevedibile. Con quel modulo credo ci siano problemi ben più gravi come il trequartista e la linea mediana, insomma tutto il centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio nell'incontro di oggi il Milan si è detto non interessato...mentre si nicchia per Cerci visto che pare si sia deciso di tornare a giocare 4312...



Poli Montolivo Nocerino
Boateng
Balo Elsha


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che col tempo El Sha dovrebbe imparare a diventare una seconda punta, sull'esterno è davvero troppo prevedibile.



Perdonami,ma questo discorso non riesco a capirlo.È un esterno,lo ha ampiamente dimostrato,perchè mai dovrebbe imparare un altro ruolo?A Ribery,Robben,Di Maria mica hanno insegnato altri ruoli.Anche perchè,a dirla tutta,un giocatore prevedibile è più facile da controllare se gioca al centro,piuttosto che sulla fascia.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma questo discorso non riesco a capirlo.È un esterno,lo ha ampiamente dimostrato,perchè mai dovrebbe imparare un altro ruolo?A Ribery,Robben,Di Maria mica hanno insegnato altri ruoli.Anche perchè,a dirla tutta,un giocatore prevedibile è più facile da controllare se gioca al centro,piuttosto che sulla fascia.



Quotone per l'ispettore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma questo discorso non riesco a capirlo.È un esterno,lo ha ampiamente dimostrato,perchè mai dovrebbe imparare un altro ruolo?A Ribery,Robben,Di Maria mica hanno insegnato altri ruoli.Anche perchè,a dirla tutta,un giocatore prevedibile è più facile da controllare se gioca al centro,piuttosto che sulla fascia.


Per quanto riguarda la prevedibilità intendo dire che El Sha fa sempre il solito movimento a rientrare, il che, alla lunga, lo rende prevedibile. Non citatemi Robben perché lui ha una tecnica e una fisicità superiori, dico fisicità nonostante sia fatto di cristallo, perché quando sta bene è davvero devastante. Alla base di questa pecca di El Sha c'è il suo giocare costantemente col destro, dunque per rimediare dovrebbe imparare a giocare di più col sinistro in questo senso. El Sha inoltre è uno che la porta la vede abbastanza, ama fraseggiare col compagno, non è un esterno in senso stretto, di quelli che stordiscono gli avversari col dribbling e buttano palloni in mezzo. Per intenderci: El Sha è un esterno alla Cristiano che parte e la deve buttare dentro, Cristiano nonostante giochi a sinistra è praticamente un centravanti. Su questa lunghezza d'onda credo che possa trasformarsi in una seconda punta. Per carità, anch'io credo che verrebbe snaturato almeno per adesso, però possiamo anche leggerla come un cercare di bruciare le tappe, i problemi veramente grossi per questo modulo sarebbero rappresentati dal centrocampo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la prevedibilità intendo dire che El Sha fa sempre il solito movimento a rientrare, il che, alla lunga, lo rende prevedibile. Non citatemi Robben perché lui ha una tecnica e una fisicità superiori, dico fisicità nonostante sia fatto di cristallo, perché quando sta bene è davvero devastante. Alla base di questa pecca di El Sha c'è il suo giocare costantemente col destro, dunque per rimediare dovrebbe imparare a giocare di più col sinistro in questo senso. El Sha inoltre è uno che la porta la vede abbastanza, ama fraseggiare col compagno, non è un esterno in senso stretto, di quelli che stordiscono gli avversari col dribbling e buttano palloni in mezzo. Per intenderci: El Sha è un esterno alla Cristiano che parte e la deve buttare dentro, Cristiano nonostante giochi a sinistra è praticamente un centravanti. Su questa lunghezza d'onda credo che possa trasformarsi in una seconda punta. *Per carità, anch'io credo che verrebbe snaturato almeno per adesso, però possiamo anche leggerla come un cercare di bruciare le tappe, i problemi veramente grossi per questo modulo sarebbero rappresentati dal centrocampo*.



Sicuramente.


----------



## iceman. (5 Giugno 2013)

Ma il fatto che non siamo piu' su ogbonna vorra' mica dire che andiamo su quel cesso di astori?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2013)

a me risulta che il modulo dell'anno prossimo sarà il 4-2-3-1 poi tutto dipenderà dagli acquisti che si faranno, cè anche la possibilità del 4-3-1-2

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che non siamo piu' su ogbonna vorra' mica dire che andiamo su quel cesso di astori?



hai indovinato ma se il cagliari spara alto ci ritireremo anche da quella trattativa, cifre folli per il difensore non vogliamo spendere, il sacrificio, se verrà fatto, verrà fatto per il centrocampista e questo avverà dopo il passaggio del preliminare


----------



## iceman. (5 Giugno 2013)

Astori dovrebbero bannarlo dalla serie A per oltraggio alla scarsezza. Rimpiango i tempi di kaladze-maldini ultratrentenni


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto, hanno una difesa allucinante che non prende gol..ora gli manca solo un bomber e poi possiamo chiudere la baracca per i prossimi 2/3 anni.



Esatto. Ogbonna doveva essere il nostro primo obiettivo. Siamo ridicoli.
Loro hanno già la miglior difesa d'Italia. 
Noi invece, puntiamo su Civelli e Astori. Quando abbiamo Mexes e Zapata. 

La Juve sarà ancorà una volta la miglior difesa d'Italia e dunque campione d'Italia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Poli Montolivo Nocerino
> Boateng
> Balo Elsha



Montolivo De Jong Poli
Saponara
Balo el92


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Montolivo De Jong Poli
> Saponara
> Balo el92



Manca Muntari, il cocco di Allegri


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Non siamo più interessati? ma perchè prima eravamo interessati ma dove dai


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

un' altra di quelle storie per riempire un po' i giornali.....


----------



## Dexter (5 Giugno 2013)

è praticamente della juve. spero marcisca in panchina e perda il treno per brasile 2014.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Scarso da far paura, son contento non venga da noi.


----------



## Albijol (5 Giugno 2013)

Non è che mi strappo i capelli eh


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2013)

Oggi nuovo incontro tra la *Juve* ed il Torino per *Ogbonna*. I bianconeri vogliono *chiudere a breve*. E' possibile che ci sia un ulteriore incontro entro Domenica. Possibili *contropartite* potrebbero essere Immobile, Marrone e Gabbiadini.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Giugno 2013)

non piace nemmeno a me... ma l'alternativa è civelli ragazzi.
non sputiamo su ogni cosa. rendiamoci conto che giocatori abbiamo noi...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

comincio a pensare che in difesa,dopo il riscatto di zapata,il rinnovo a bonera e l'acquisto di vergara,oltre al parametro zero civelli non arriverà nessun altro.Sperando pero' che ci siano investimenti in mezzo al campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2013)

Ma certo che non arriva eh, prendiamo civelli e stop non illudetevi inutilmente


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2013)

*Marchetti*, esperto di calciomercato di sky, *ha ribadito che Ogbonna e vicino alla Juventus, mentre il Milan potrebbe virare su Astori*, che è da sempre un pallino di Max Allegri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Marchetti*, esperto di calciomercato di sky, *ha ribadito che Ogbonna e vicino alla Juventus, mentre il Milan potrebbe virare su Astori*, che è da sempre un pallino di Max Allegri.



Ma allora se ne tornasse a Cagliari cosi fa sia un piacere a noi che ce ne liberiamo e fa un piacere a se medesimo che allena i suoi pallini.


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Magari prendiamo Astori per 10 milioni


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2013)

Solo io ritengo Astori uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati del calcio italiano?
Per me già un Ogbonna, che non è un fenomeno, gli dà le piste...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Solo io ritengo Astori uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati del calcio italiano?
> Per me già un Ogbonna, che non è un fenomeno, gli dà le piste...



Tutti hanno lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## MisterBet (6 Giugno 2013)

Tutti tranne troll face Max...


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti hanno lo stesso pensiero.



Sul forum fortunatamente sì, però non capisco come possa essere l'oggetto dei desideri di tutti i principali club italiani, nonchè la prima riserva nel ruolo in nazionale. 
Per come la vedo io è un giocatore che può fare una partita di livello assoluto per 89 minuti, e poi farti la frittata che te la fa perdere, vedasi le partite di quest anno contro Juve (espulsione), Milan (rigore regalato ed espulsione), Inter (autogol e rigore regalato, anche se non visto dall'arbitro) e Napoli (autogol e errore nel fare il fuorigioco sul gol di Cavani), tanto per fare qualche esempio....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sul forum fortunatamente sì, però non capisco come possa essere l'oggetto dei desideri di tutti i principali club italiani, nonchè la prima riserva nel ruolo in nazionale.
> Per come la vedo io è un giocatore che può fare una partita di livello assoluto per 89 minuti, e poi farti la frittata che te la fa perdere, vedasi le partite di quest anno contro Juve (espulsione), Milan (rigore regalato ed espulsione), Inter (autogol e rigore regalato, anche se non visto dall'arbitro) e Napoli (autogol e errore nel fare il fuorigioco sul gol di Cavani), tanto per fare qualche esempio....



è l'oggetto dei desideri secondo i giornali , ma all'atto pratico è ancora al cagliari


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è l'oggetto dei desideri secondo i giornali , ma all'atto pratico è ancora al cagliari



Speriamo vi resti...alla fine finchè sta a Cagliari è utile anche per il fantacalcio


----------



## ROQ (6 Giugno 2013)

vedo che finalmente almeno su Astori siam tutti d'accordo più o meno. Ogbonna gli è sicuramente superiore e non mi convince manco lui, nonostante lo ritengo già ora in qualunque squadra normale superiore a tutte e 3 i difensori della Juve, compreso Barzagli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2013)

piuttosto che astori faccio giocare vergara e salamon


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti hanno lo stesso pensiero.



Prandelli no, e neanche Allegri a quanto sembra


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Prandelli no, e neanche Allegri a quanto sembra



Allora quasi tutti.  
Comunque Astori talvolta fa dei disastri, cioè Zapata e Mexes gli danno 4-5 piste abbondanti.


----------



## Doctore (6 Giugno 2013)

Il girone di ritorno la difesa del milan e' stata una delle meno perforate...Il problema e' solo esclusivamente il centrocampo abbiamo bisogno di gente che sa tenere la palla e fare un passaggio.


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora quasi tutti.
> Comunque Astori talvolta fa dei disastri, cioè Zapata e Mexes gli danno 4-5 piste abbondanti.



In effetti se 50 persone sconosciute scrivono in un forum che Astori è scarso perchè dovrei pensare che sbagliano solo perchè gioca in nazionale


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In effetti se 50 persone sconosciute scrivono in un forum che Astori è scarso perchè dovrei pensare che sbagliano solo perchè gioca in nazionale



Ogniqualvolta lo vedo fa danni, specie con le grandi, soffre tantissime le sfide ad alta pressione. In giro c'è di meglio, anche a meno.


----------



## iceman. (6 Giugno 2013)

Ehh ma allegri chiede i giocatori forti  
Astori matri e lazzari, li ha chiesti tutti e 3


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In effetti se 50 persone sconosciute scrivono in un forum che Astori è scarso perchè dovrei pensare che sbagliano solo perchè gioca in nazionale



Quindi Giaccherini è un grande giocatore e Giovinco,che gioca in Nazionale con la 10, è il nuovo Roby Baggio?


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi Giaccherini è un grande giocatore e Giovinco,che gioca in Nazionale con la 10, è il nuovo Roby Baggio?



Ma che centra? Ho per caso detto che Astori è il nuovo Baresi?
Semplicemente Astori, così come Giovinco e Giaccherini sono giocatori con buone qualità


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma che centra? Ho per caso detto che Astori è il nuovo Baresi?
> Semplicemente Astori, così come Giovinco e Giaccherini sono giocatori con buone qualità



Per me sono tre scarsoni che giocano in Nazionale non si sa bene perchè (anzi si: piacciono al CT).
E lo dico perchè gli ho visti giocare,non mi baso sul fatto che siano convocati o meno dalla Nazionale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehh ma allegri chiede i giocatori forti
> Astori matri e lazzari, li ha chiesti tutti e 3



il problema piu grave è che sti tre scarpari con molta probabilità sono piu forti dei vari traorè , civelli e co che portera galliani


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:

1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
3) Bonucci (buon difensore, imprendibile)
4) Ranocchia (discreto, prendibile solo con una buona offerta)
5) Ogbonna (sufficiente, prendibile solo con una buona offerta)
6) Astori (mediocre, prendibilissimo)
7) Bonera (pippa cosmica)

dunque, assodato questo, e assodato che la categoria "fenomeno" in Italia è andata in archivio col ritiro di Nesta, non schiferei troppo un Astori o un Ogbonna, ma nemmeno un Ranocchia


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2013)

astori è in incubo,lo sogno la notte. ancora rido per l'espulsione all'esordio in nazionale. non ci guadagno niente a dire che astori è un mediocre e che ogbonna è migliore,di certo non è per dar contro ad allegri. la cosa che fa più rabbia però è che arriverà magari pure per una cifra fuori mercato,tipo 12-13 milioni,quando ne vale un 6-7.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...


concordo sulla "classifica",ma...chi l'ha detto che dobbiamo per forza prendere un difensore italiano?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...



posso essere anche d'accordo con la tua classifica,ma definire barzagli un fuoriclasse e chiellini un campione mi sembra un tantino esagerato,anche se indubbiamente sono due ottimi difensori,per carità...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> astori è in incubo,lo sogno la notte. ancora rido per l'espulsione all'esordio in nazionale. non ci guadagno niente a dire che astori è un mediocre e che ogbonna è migliore,di certo non è per dar contro ad allegri. la cosa che fa più rabbia però è che arriverà magari pure per una cifra fuori mercato,tipo 12-13 milioni,quando ne vale un 6-7.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



perchè se devi spendere poco prendere un buion difensore all'estero è assai difficile, conviene guardare al mercato di casa nostra. Altrimenti se devi prendere una scommessa mi tengo Zapata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> posso essere anche d'accordo con la tua classifica,ma definire barzagli un fuoriclasse e chiellini un campione mi sembra un tantino esagerato,anche se indubbiamente sono due ottimi difensori,per carità...



Barzagli in questi anni è crsciuto esponenzialmente, per me ad oggi è uno dei primi cinque centrali al mondo come affidabilità, CHiellini viene visto come un semplice "picchiatore", ma in marcatura è il migliore in Italia.


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> perchè se devi spendere poco prendere un buion difensore all'estero è assai difficile, conviene guardare al mercato di casa nostra.


non sono d'accordo; ogbonna e astori sono valutati poco meno di 15 milioni,io credo che con quella cifra dedè (tanto per fare un nome) te lo spediscono col fiocchetto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo; ogbonna e astori sono valutati poco meno di 15 milioni,io credo che con quella cifra dedè (tanto per fare un nome) te lo spediscono col fiocchetto.



ma dedè non l'ha già preso qualcun altro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...


Astori sarebbe appena sotto Ogbonna e Ranocchia con Bonucci sopra? Bonera poi cosa c'entra?
Ho dei dubbi.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Ecco, uno di prospettiva che prenderei volentieri è Regini (oppure Bianchetti, ma è ancora più "scommessa").

Anche Dawson visto ieri non mi dispiacerebbe, ma chissà quanto chiedono.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Bianchetti è dell'Inter


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma dedè non l'ha già preso qualcun altro?


si,al cruzeiro,per 6 milioni cash più una contropartita che non so chi sia. volendo si può trattare lo stesso,era per fare un nome qualunque.


----------



## ROQ (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...


e per curiosità italiani a parte gli altri come li vedi? perchè se barzagli e Chiellini sono di quel livello, il mondo abbonda di giocatori cosi se non migliori, allora basta andare all'estero ~ pensiamo a come venivano considerati Mexes e Zapata alla roma e all'udinese... ps per Ranocchia chiedono 20 mln... non oso immaginare quanto chiederebbero se andassimo dalla juve lol


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

*Ogbonna sempre più vicino alla Juventus*. L'incontro decisivo per il passaggio del difensore ai bianconeri potrebbe avvenire tra martedì e mercoledì della prossima settimana.

Sky


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Fuori uno, ora rimane solo Astori.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...



Ranocchia superiore a Ogbonna ??? Non scheriamo

Ranacchia è un incompiuto pazzescho.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me le gerarchie dei centrali italiani in questo momento sono:
> 
> 1) Barzagli (fuoriclasse, imprendibile)
> 2) Chiellini (campione, imprendibile)
> ...



Barzagli fuoriclasse e Chiellini campione??? Ma che stai a dì....


----------



## peppe75 (8 Giugno 2013)

non so....il giocatore è soggetto spesso ad infortuni....e non è poco!
io come difensore preferisco Marquinos...per lui spenderei anche soldi...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bianchetti è dell'Inter



ah certo, giocherà molte partite 

a parte che è ITALIANO (e l'Inter vede gli italiani come il fumo negli occhi), poi con Mazzarri lanciagiovani...dico che sarà fortunato se vedrà solo il prato di San Siro


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> e per curiosità italiani a parte gli altri come li vedi? perchè se barzagli e Chiellini sono di quel livello, il mondo abbonda di giocatori cosi se non migliori, allora basta andare all'estero ~ pensiamo a come venivano considerati Mexes e Zapata alla roma e all'udinese... ps per Ranocchia chiedono 20 mln... non oso immaginare quanto chiederebbero se andassimo dalla juve lol



all'estero non è tutto oro quel che luccica...per me i centrali del bayern e del borussia funzionano perchè è la squadra che funziona a meraviglia ma per me presi singolarmente Boateng, Dante, Subotic e Hummels non sono superiori a Barzagli per dire. 
Superiori a Barzagli nel mondo per me in questo momento ci sono solo Pique, Thiago Silva e Vidic


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

paragonare Hummels a Barzagli poi....


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Ogbonna è davvero vicinissimo alla Juventus. Torino e bianconeri stanno negoziando sulla base di 10 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Ziegler e la metà di Immobile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Essendo tifosa pure del Torino, spero che fallisca


----------



## ROQ (8 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> all'estero non è tutto oro quel che luccica...per me i centrali del bayern e del borussia funzionano perchè è la squadra che funziona a meraviglia ma per me presi singolarmente Boateng, Dante, Subotic e Hummels non sono superiori a Barzagli per dire.
> Superiori a Barzagli nel mondo per me in questo momento ci sono solo Pique, Thiago Silva e Vidic



e la madonna, allora appena prende Higuain la juve surclassa barcellona e bayern, con difensori cosi e centrocampisti cosi tra cui "il più forte del mondo" (che da noi farebbe la fine di Boateng e sarebbe espulso ogni 2 partite). Io mi accontenterei di prendere difensori come Martins Indi, Alderweireld o Papadoupulos, e di certo non farei a cambio con Barzagli pure 10 anni più giovane


----------



## Graxx (8 Giugno 2013)

secondo me è il contesto juve a rendere cosi forti tutti i suoi giocatori...barzagli bonucci chiellini e tanti altri fuori da quel contesto si sciolgono come neve al sole...ne sono convinto...


----------



## rossovero (9 Giugno 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> secondo me è il contesto juve a rendere cosi forti tutti i suoi giocatori...barzagli bonucci chiellini e tanti altri fuori da quel contesto si sciolgono come neve al sole...ne sono convinto...



Barzagli é un buon giocatore, Bonucci é scarso e Chiellini anche peggio, ma supplisce con un gran fisico e con la grinta. Certo che si sciolgono come neve al sole fuori dalla Juve: io le offertone per i difensori Juve devo ancora vederle. 
Detto questo, e per tornare in topic, Ogbonna andava preso: da noi avrebbe fatto fatica ma da loro si rivelerá un fenomeno. Almeno avrá la nazionale assicurata...
Da 2 anni eravamo su di lui, 2, e siamo riusciti a farlo passare dal Toro ai suoi acerrimi nemici, rendiamoci conto di quanto siamo disastrosi quando bisogna trattare.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Barzagli é un buon giocatore, Bonucci é scarso e Chiellini anche peggio, ma supplisce con un gran fisico e con la grinta. Certo che si sciolgono come neve al sole fuori dalla Juve: io le offertone per i difensori Juve devo ancora vederle.
> Detto questo, e per tornare in topic, Ogbonna andava preso: da noi avrebbe fatto fatica ma da loro si rivelerá un fenomeno. Almeno avrá la nazionale assicurata...
> Da 2 anni eravamo su di lui, 2, e siamo riusciti a farlo passare dal Toro ai suoi acerrimi nemici, rendiamoci conto di quanto siamo disastrosi quando bisogna trattare.


Poi arriva Galliani che compra un giocatore che vuole andare via dalla sua squadra a tutti i costi (Ibra, Robinho, Balotelli) e tutti "Eeeeeeeeeh ma è il più grande dirigente della Via Lattea!!!".

Ogbonna era da prendere... almeno hai 3 giocatori che si giocano la maglia da titolare!
No... noi andiamo a prendere Civelli e rinnoviamo a Bonera..


----------



## rossovero (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Poi arriva Galliani che compra un giocatore che vuole andare via dalla sua squadra a tutti i costi (Ibra, Robinho, Balotelli) e tutti "Eeeeeeeeeh ma è il più grande dirigente della Via Lattea!!!".
> 
> Ogbonna era da prendere... almeno hai 3 giocatori che si giocano la maglia da titolare!
> No... noi andiamo a prendere Civelli e rinnoviamo a Bonera..



Giá. Andava preso proprio perché il prezzo era calato vista la stagione trascorsa e il Toro era disponibile anche a prendere contropartite, che avevamo. Sembrava un affare giá fatto, non so proprio cosa pensare


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Poi arriva Galliani che compra un giocatore che vuole andare via dalla sua squadra a tutti i costi (Ibra, Robinho, Balotelli) e tutti "Eeeeeeeeeh ma è il più grande dirigente della Via Lattea!!!".
> 
> Ogbonna era da prendere... almeno hai 3 giocatori che si giocano la maglia da titolare!
> No... noi andiamo a prendere Civelli e rinnoviamo a Bonera..



Non ci sono soldi Ripper...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non ci sono soldi Ripper...



non mi pare visto che abbiamo pagato Zapata 6mln, Salamon 3 e Vergara 2 e prendiamo gente che ti succhia soldi come Traorè e Civelli (che paghi 0, ma in un anno ti spillano 3mln a testa).
Ogbonna costerà caro alla Juve: 10mln + Immobile stiamo parlando di una 15ina di milioni per un giocatore che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla. Dragovic, Schar, Mangala, Lovren... se andiamo a prendere uno di questi li paghi anche meno.
Però non ci sto a vedere Ogbonna alla Juve e Civelli al Milan. Il punto è questo.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Hai citato Zapata, non ci sono i soldi per prendere Zapata E Ogbonna/altro difensore di livello...fosse saltato Zapata, allora avrebbero cercato uno di quelli...

Oh io sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che servano tre centrali da far ruotare ma purtroppo la situazione mi sembra nerissima...si parla di Kucka, di Diamanti, di Matri...con Boateng ed El Shaarawy in uscita...non so se mi spiego il livello del mercato che ci aspetta...io già mi sono messo il cuore in pace, mi aspetto il peggio...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/ogbonna-ad-un-passo-dalla-juve-vt7676.html#post206452


----------



## folletto (11 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Però non ci sto a vedere Ogbonna alla Juve e Civelli al Milan.



Ma perché è ufficiale per Civelli?


----------

